# Building a Savage



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Has any one done any barrel swapping on a Savage rifle? I am looking to buy a 12 action and get a Shilen Select Match .260 barrel for it. I have been told it is "very easy", but no more detail than that. What other than a barrel nut wrench, head space gages, and an action wrench do I need? Any tips, pix, or other help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

You'll probably need a chamber reamer. I'm going to assume that part of the process is the same as it is when doing a Mauser. Usually, the chambers on replacement barrels are reamed short to accommodate differences in the depth to which the barrel is screwed in. Now, maybe if a guy buys a Savage barrel, the chambers will be reamed to a standard depth. However I've always been under the impression that they're always reamed short. I guess what I'm saying is to not take that as the gospel, but as you're pricing this out, be prepared to rent, borrow, or buy (they're a little pricey if you're only doing it once) a chamber reamer.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I would do a search on the net as I have seen articles written on this very subject, just did not book mark them.

Per the Savage it is my understanding that you do not need a chamber reamer as the headspace is controlled via the Barrel Nut. I know some guys don't even use a Go Gauge or No Go Gauge, but rather set the headspace with a Full Length Sized Piece of Brass or a Factory Loaded Cartridge.

You'll probably also need / want a Barrel Vice of some sort. From what I have seen this can be as simple a a couple blocks of wood with a hole through the split bolted to a bench. Some guys say you need the Action Wrench others say it is not needed.

Larry


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

go to http://savageshooters.com/SavageForum/index.php and you will get all the info you could possibly want.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Woodser, that is where I got the idea from, but just have not taken the time to really dig for answers. I wanted to see if any one on here had done it and if it was really as easy as the folks on the other site said it was. It is probably easy for guys who have done it 50 times. I have been told the reamer is not needed.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Once you have the tools and the new tube take your old one off screw your new one in then stick in your gage and screw the tube on tight then tork down the barrel nut and you are done. It is really that easy. Then just make sure your gage is not bound up. It should not be. Then to just put it in the stock and reattach the scope and you are done. The only time I have ever seen it done the guy had QD rings. It did not look like the scope would be in the way but he said it is a $2,000 scope and he did not want to risk it.

I do not know why you could not use a recised casing. Granted you probably would never be able to put in any other type of ammo into that rifle. Some factory ammo has a longer datum line than the stuff they produced the day before. If all you are using is your hand loads I would not see a problem with doing that. You can head space a M2 with a loaded shell. It is not the preferred way but it does work. I know on the M1919 it is in the manual on how to use a unfired casing to head space.

There is endless debate about the existence of the human soul. Well it does exist, and Chuck Norris finds it delicious.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I had done all my homework when I was snapping up beat-up old Mausers (when they were still common). The reamer is what always scared me most about re-barrel projects. If that's not needed, I'll have to consider doing something similar to my Savage some day! Good to know!

The nice thing about doing it with a modern gun is that it shouldn't be rusted in there. I remember seeing a thread where a guy was building an Enfield in .45-70 (how cool is THAT?!) and he had to soak it in some sort of solvent for weeks to get the barrel off...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info every one! I am actually going with a new action and barrel, so I don't have to worry about scopes, rust(I hope  ) or any thing else. People, that is exactly how it was explained to me. Just that simple. I am always a little leary about trying things like this though, thanks for the message!!! It is going to be a .260 and only hand loads, so instead of paying for a go gage which I will never use again I might just try the case. Will that cause any problems with not giving the case much room, if any at all, to expand?

omegax, check out the site posted by woodser, it seems every one on that site is building new rifles and switching barrels on their existing rifles.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Forgive my ignorance, but what are the reasons for switching out barrels on your rifles, other than the obvious, it's defective?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Adam, one reason, particularily with the Savage, is that you can use the same action, stock, scope etc and have multiple calibers just by switching the barrel.

In some cases you may have to also switch the bolt head, but with the Savage that also is no problem.

For example, My 10FP in 308, I can switch the barrel to 243 and shoot that caliber from my rifle, I can also switch the barrel to 223 but in this case I would have to swap out the bolt head as well. So with a few extra parts and very little work my 10FP could be a 223, 243 or 308.

huntin1


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

By retaining the head size, you can switch calibers in a few minutes, leaving the current scope in place if so desired (although some prefer to remove the scope to preclude any possibility of damage), and be shooting in 1/2 hour in the new caliber. For example, the above mentioned 243 for varmit shooting in summer, and switch to the 308 in fall for deer. A few shots for re-zeroing and you are in business.

While some would rather have a different rifle for each purpose, others enjoy the concept of one rifle for all purposes. With the Savage design it is easy.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If I had know about this earlier I would have saved a lot of money by not buying my T/C PH Encore, or most of the other rifles I own for that matter! Oh, well....Gunsafe would look strange with only a couple stocked actions and a bunch of barrels in it!!!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

The nice thing about the T/C's is the scope stays with the barrel and in theory is always zeroed. But then you have to buy a scope for every barrel for that convience.

Larry


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

The only drawback to the quick change barrel concept is the magazine. But, but using all cartridges based on the same case, usually the mags with still accept and function with the new cartridge. Selection of COAL can be critical
for mag function. The 308 family of cartridges is a GOOD choice for the one action-several barrels rifle. You can choose from 243, 260, 7mm-08, 308, and 358, and still expect the mag to function. And have a one action rifle that will take any game on the North American continent. If you want to go really wild, you could even use a 22-243 wildcat. :beer:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I finally pulled the trigger and ordered the components yesterday. I am going with a 12 action with varm trigger a VLP stock, and a .260 and a 6.5X284 barrel. I can't wait to get started!


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Keep us posted!


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what are the reasons for switching out barrels on your rifles, other than the obvious, it's defective?


I missed this originally: I haven't done it yet, but I like the idea in cases where they just plain don't make it. Just crazy stuff... How cool would a short-action Savage with a 18" bbl chambered in .450 Marlin be in the woods (assuming .450 Marlin would feed OK)?! Now, I don't have any use for that, but I think it would be AWESOME. There are a lot of guys who really like .35 Whelen, but there aren't that many rifles chambered for it.

If a guy reloads, you can get into wildcats, unique, or forgotten, but cool cartridges. .338-06, or the .22-243 wildcat Woodser mentioned, for example.

The other thing is that apparently doing this to a Savage is THAT easy. I'm planning on getting getting a .300 win-mag at some point, but it would actually be cheaper to re-barrel my Savage!

It's harder to do with a Mauser, but guys still do that for the pride in making something really unique. It would be about the same... just easier with a Savage.

Man... the more I think about it, the more I want to buy a couple of actions.


----------

